# Rentals in Benalmadena



## rachncaz (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi,
me and 2 of my friends are moving to Benalmadena on the 7th May and need somewhere to stay. Anyone have any suggestions of where we can look? We need to be as close to the centre as possible. We don't really have a clue as to what we need to do when we get there, if we have to register as being in the country or anything, so we need help! Also, we all have drivng licences, will we be able to drive over there.
Thanks,
Rachel.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rachncaz said:


> Hi,
> me and 2 of my friends are moving to Benalmadena on the 7th May and need somewhere to stay. Anyone have any suggestions of where we can look? We need to be as close to the centre as possible. We don't really have a clue as to what we need to do when we get there, if we have to register as being in the country or anything, so we need help! Also, we all have drivng licences, will we be able to drive over there.
> Thanks,
> Rachel.


Hi & welcome to the forum

You will need to apply for an NIE number, which is sort of like a tax identifier. 

You will need to register as a resident here in Spain, which is basically a certificate

Both of the above can be done at your local Police station

When you are settled you should go to the local town hall and register on the padron, which is just really registering that you live there ... the town hall gets its budget based on how many people they have living there, so they will be pleased to see you.

Apply to DWP for an E106 form before you leave which will give you up to two years free health care in Spain. When yo get here you will apply for a temporary SIP card. After that period runs out you will need to be contributing to the Spanish system to continue to get cover, or you will have to take private cover.

You may want to change your licence for a Spanish one eventually. You will not be able to renew your UK one once you are a resident here as you wont have a UK address any more. Although that may seema long way off, if you lose your UK licence whilst here you wont be able to get another, and you wont be able to swap it for a Spanish one because you actually have to hand it in here. Your only option then may be to take a Spanish driving test!!!


----------



## bits (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi did you move to benalmadena ?? are you enjoying it what is the employment situation like there is it easy enough to get work


----------



## rachncaz (Dec 8, 2007)

bits said:


> Hi did you move to benalmadena ?? are you enjoying it what is the employment situation like there is it easy enough to get work


hi, not there yet, going over on 7th may. we already have jobs lined up but we found them easy enough. depends wat u wanna do really. we r just workin in a bar!


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi RachnCaz,
You say you found jobs easy enough ?
Can I just ask if it was waitressing or Bar work...........I have been searching for months now and that seems to be the only jobs available........but not what i am looking for......been there & done that !
If thats not the kind of work you got, pls tell me where you found the jobs to apply for ?
I am not having much luck !


----------



## rachncaz (Dec 8, 2007)

Wils & Nance said:


> Hi RachnCaz,
> You say you found jobs easy enough ?
> Can I just ask if it was waitressing or Bar work...........I have been searching for months now and that seems to be the only jobs available........but not what i am looking for......been there & done that !
> If thats not the kind of work you got, pls tell me where you found the jobs to apply for ?
> I am not having much luck !


Hi, 
yea, it is just bar work we are doing! but there's a load of jobs on the sur in english website...under clasified ads, some quite decent 1s aswell. but if you've already looked there then i aint got a clue!! mri property are always looking aswell, bt there based in marbella! let me know how you get on!


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the response !
I have looked at SUR but it's the wrong area, and i have applied to MRI they actually advertised for Alicante area, but I have heard nothing back and it's about 3 weeks since I sent my cv.
I hope you didn't take offence and me saying it's all bar work and waitressing, it's just I am a bit too old for that now, I have worked in bars and even managed one for 3 &1/2 years, but at 42 I want something a bit less energetic !
Thanks again, and I wish you the very best in your new life !
Have fun !, Nance.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Wils & Nance said:


> Thanks for the response !
> I have looked at SUR but it's the wrong area, and i have applied to MRI they actually advertised for Alicante area, but I have heard nothing back and it's about 3 weeks since I sent my cv.
> I hope you didn't take offence and me saying it's all bar work and waitressing, it's just I am a bit too old for that now, I have worked in bars and even managed one for 3 &1/2 years, but at 42 I want something a bit less energetic !
> Thanks again, and I wish you the very best in your new life !
> Have fun !, Nance.


Did I send you my list of Spanish Job Agencies?
If not, do you want them?


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Stravinsky,
Yes you did indeed, and some i have used and applied for a few jobs.
Some are only in Spanish and some like costablancarecruitment don't actually work, a page comes up...but thats it, you can click on job search and nothing happens.....I even tried to e-mail them but it just came back unknown !
In fact cbn online had a job I really fancied and would have suited me perfect, but to apply you had to go through cbr...so i tried it again....it came back unknown.....very frustrating actually !
Cheers, Nance


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Wils & Nance said:


> Hi Stravinsky,
> Yes you did indeed, and some i have used and applied for a few jobs.
> Some are only in Spanish and some like costablancarecruitment don't actually work, a page comes up...but thats it, you can click on job search and nothing happens.....I even tried to e-mail them but it just came back unknown !
> In fact cbn online had a job I really fancied and would have suited me perfect, but to apply you had to go through cbr...so i tried it again....it came back unknown.....very frustrating actually !
> Cheers, Nance



Ahh well, keep your chin up


----------

